# Playing sound from browser to Discord



## kolastiras (Mar 4, 2017)

My problem is as follows.

I want to play Tabletop audio which is a soundboard like website. 
The issue is that it needs to be real-time action when the I press the button it needs to respond.
The audio should be fed to Discord which is an application like skype.
Also, I don't want feedback when I speak because, with some virtual cables and CheVolume, I managed to feed the audio from the browser to Discord, but when I speak there is an echo.
I used two accounts, one for me as a speaker and one as a bot sort of thing to play the tabletop audio sounds.

We are playing DnD so its important for it to be real-time and tabletop audio is really great for the soundboard.


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

Discord, being a communication app, doesn't support sharing Windows audio. Your only options are to use Stereo Mix (or What You Hear if you have a Creative chipset) or a virtual cable software as you noted above. Stereo Mix shouldn't have an echo.


----------

